# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  TMS/Twisted Mind Syndrome - Artikel

## Agnes574

Twisted Mind Syndrome (auteur: Jos van der Sterre © [email protected])

Twisted Mind Syndrome, of kortweg TMS, is een matige tot ernstige stoornis in de (ontwikkeling van) de moraal en het geweten. 

TMS is als volgt te definiëren: 
Een in het karakter van de patiënt dominant geworden neiging tot gedrag waarbij door middel van uiterlijk (sociaal) aangepast lijkend gedrag, de innerlijke a-sociale structuur van het karakter verborgen gehouden wordt. Het mag duidelijk zijn dat een persoon met een asociale structuur in het karakter welke daar openlijk voor uitkomt dus niet aan TMS lijdt. 

Twisted Mind Syndrome is een stoornis welke zich geleidelijk ontwikkelt en er is een ondergrens in de leeftijd waarop TMS te diagnostiseren is. Er zijn echter wel kenmerken te benoemen welke bij jonge kinderen voorkomen en er op kunnen wijzen dat een kind TMS aan het ontwikkelen is of een risico loopt om het te gaan ontwikkelen. 

Kenmerken van het ontwikkelen van TMS bij jonge kinderen: 
-Het kind zoekt sociale veiligheid in de (grootste) groep en zal de mening van die groep verkondigen. 
-Het kind vertoont een sterke neiging tot conformisme aan de groep en wil meedoen aan de mode van de groep. Mode dient in dit geval niet enkel als populaire kleding gezien te worden maar ook als het populaire gedrag .... de populaire vrienden hebben ..... het populaire spel spelen .... enzovoorts. -Het kind zal meedoen aan het uitsluiten van anderen welke niet of niet goed bij de groep (lijken te) passen. 
-Komt het kind dagelijks in meerdere groepen terecht dan kan dat, afhankelijk van de aard van de groep waarin het kind zich op dat moment bevindt, leiden tot sterk verschillende wijzen van gedrag en tot het verkondigen van sterk verschillende meningen of ideeën. 
-Het kind geeft op vragen, die antwoorden waarvan het het idee heeft dat dat het antwoord is dat verlangd wordt, zelfs als het kennelijk een andere mening is toegedaan. 
-Onevenredig grote neiging om het persoonlijk belang voor het belang van anderen te laten gaan en een gebrek aan medeleven. 
-Het kind ontwikkelt de neiging om door middel van 'handig praten' en/of liegen trachten het persoonlijke belang te dienen als het dat niet op een andere wijze voor elkaar krijgt. 


Zoals gezegd is er een ondergrens in de leeftijd waarop TMS te diagnostiseren is. Voorzichtigheid is dus zeker geboden als men poogt een diagnose te stellen bij jonge kinderen. TMS is een stoornis in de ontwikkeling van de moraal en komt voort (zoals alle ontwikkelingsstoornissen) uit aangeboren en natuurlijke neigingen welke in iedereen aanwezig zijn. Ondanks het belang om de neiging tot het ontwikkelen van TMS zo vroeg mogelijk te ontdekken en bij te sturen moet men terughoudend zijn met het diagnostiseren van TMS bij al te jonge kinderen. 
Hoe ouder een persoon met het Twisted Mind Syndrome is, hoe duidelijker de diagnose kan zijn. Vanaf de puberteit is TMS duidelijk diagnostiseerbaar en is terughoudendheid minder geboden omdat de ontwikkeling van het geweten en de moraal grotendeels 'klaar' is. 

Kenmerken van TMS bij volwassenen: 
-De hiervoor genoemde kenmerken van het ontwikkelen van TMS bij jonge kinderen gaan hier ook op. 
-Algemene inconsequentie in de moraal en het geweten. Conformistische opstelling. 
-Egocentrisme en egoïsme welke verborgen gehouden worden. 
-Neemt wet en regelgeving niet erg serieus en vindt overtreding van wet en regelgeving acceptabel zolang men niet betrapt wordt, maar verkondigt dat men zich aan wet en regelgeving moet houden. 
-Weinig moeite met liegen en zal zeker liegen als het tot voordeel lijkt te leiden maar zal zeggen dat liegen niet hoort. 
-Geen duidelijke eigen mening hebben. Met alle winden meewaaien. 
-Vooroordelen over anderen op basis van uiterlijk van de ander danwel vanwege vermeende algemeen geldende opvattingen, maar zal zeggen dat vooroordelen hebben niet gepast is. 
-Oppervlakkigheid in de sociale omgang en grote moeite met openheid in het gesprek. Gesprekken met diepgang worden als bedreigend ervaren en leiden tot het afwijzen van de ander als gesprekspartner of tot een weigering om over het betreffende onderwerp verder te praten.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: hbboek.nl/jos van der sterre)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel...

-Sterke behoefte aan goedkeuring van anderen alsook het gepast en ongepast uitdelen van complimenten. 
-Zich inlevend en meelevend voordoen maar dit beperken tot vormelijkheid. 
-Persoonlijke betrokkenheid trachten te voorkomen. Bijvoorbeeld het toezeggen 
van hulp bij problemen van een ander, maar als deze hulp werkelijk verlangd wordt is er onverwachts iets waardoor deze hulp toch niet geboden kan worden. Uiteindelijk de ander 'laten vallen'. Anderen beschuldigen van zaken welke men zelf (ook) doet. 

Gevolgen van TMS voor de patiënt: 
Op het eerste oog zou men kunnen denken dat TMS geen ziekte is, maar slechts een wat al te vage en uitgebreide omschrijving voor wat je gewoonlijk een leugenaar of iets dergelijks zou noemen. Toch is TMS wel degelijk een ziekte met verstrekkende gevolgen voor de patiënt. 
De patiënt moet er ten alle tijden zich van bewust zijn dat er een dubbele bodem in zijn persoonlijkheid schuilgaat welke verborgen gehouden dient te worden voor andere mensen. Het is voor de patiënt immers zo, dat als anderen diens algemene inconsequentie in moraal en geweten zouden ontdekken, hij niet langer in staat zal zijn om de sociale plaats welke gewonnen is met deze dubbelslachtige houding te behouden. Het risico ontmaskerd te worden als leugenaar en als inconsequent is daarom voor de patiënt een onacceptabel risico en deze zal zich dan ook ten alle tijden gedwongen zien voorzichtig te zijn met wat men zegt en doet. 
Deze dubbelslachtigheid zal zich uiteindelijk op diverse manieren wreken in het persoonlijke leven van de patiënt. 
Wellicht is er zelfs een relatie te vinden tussen TMS en het ontstaan van sommige gevallen van schizofrenie.. In de meeste gevallen is er sprake van enige vorm van dubbel-leven waarin de patiënt in diverse omstandigheden er diverse 'persoonlijkheden' op nahoudt. 
Het is voor de patiënt van belang deze gescheiden levens gescheiden te houden teneinde niet door de mand te vallen. 

Echt groot worden de problemen voor de patiënt bij het opvoeden van diens kinderen. In de eerste plaats is de kans groot dat de kinderen van de patiënt de symptomen van TMS bij de patiënt in meerdere of mindere mate opmerken. Is het kind vrij van TMS dan zal de TMS van de ouder aanleiding geven tot conflicten en generatiekloof-vorming, maar de kans dat de kinderen van een TMS patiënt ook TMS zullen ontwikkelen is groot. In dat laatste geval is de kans op een generatiekloof weer veel kleiner, maar daarvoor in de plaats is er dan weer een nieuwe patiënt bijgekomen. 

Buiten de hiervoor geschetste gevolgen voor de patiënt is er sprake van een dramatisch gevolg voor de patiënt dat zich al in de eerste stadia van het ontwikkelen van TMS voordoet en welk in vele gevallen gaandeweg steeds meer toeneemt. Het kind dat de eerste kenmerken van TMS begint te ontwikkelen raakt de greep op het eigen leven kwijt. Deze greep op het eigen leven zal steeds meer verzwakken en uiteindelijk wordt de patiënt door het leven geleefd in plaats van dat de patiënt zijn leven leeft. 
Doordat de patiënt zich gedwongen voelt (of dat 'wil' voelen) bij de groep te horen moet de patiënt zichzelf gedragen zoals de groep dat eist. Dit betekent dat de marges van de individuele vrijheid van de patiënt zeer ernstig verkleind worden. De eisen van de groep schrijven niet enkel mode voor maar ook, en dat is ernstiger, de wijze van denken en doen. Hierdoor valt de meest essentiële vrijheid van de patiënt ten prooi aan de groepsdruk; namelijk de vrijheid om een eigen persoonlijkheid te ontwikkelen met een zelfstandig verworven gedachtengoed en een vrije wil. Het 
uiteindelijke resultaat is dat de patiënt in het geheel geen greep op het eigene heeft en dat kan ertoe leiden dat er vele soorten van onprettige gevoelens en gedachten ontstaan met alle nadelige gevolgen van dien. 
Van de vele zelfmoorden onder mensen zijn er vele aan de gevolgen van TMS te wijten. 
Voor vele patiënten verstrijkt het leven zonder dat zij ook maar het geringste idee hebben gehad dat het brede scala aan problemen wat zij hebben meegemaakt in hun leven terug te voeren zijn op het Twisted Mind Syndrome. 

Het Twisted Mind Syndrome is een sociale - en culturele ziekte welke tot op heden zelden erkend wordt, laat staan dat er tijdige diagnose en interventie zou kunnen plaatsvinden. 
De patiënt heeft het leven geleefd volgens aangeleerde patronen welke niet de eigene waren en welke erop gericht waren de werkelijke eigen normen en waarden, of het gebrek daaraan, verborgen te houden. Is de patiënt gestorven dan luidt het devies: "Over de doden niets dan goeds". 

Zie vervolg...
(bron: hbboek.nl/jos van der sterre)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel...

Gevolgen van TMS voor de samenleving: 
Twisted Mind Syndrome heeft niet alleen diep ingrijpende gevolgen voor de patiënt, maar ook voor de samenleving in zijn geheel. Oorzaak van dit opmerkelijke fenomeen is dat TMS binnen bepaalde culturen of samenlevingen sterk 'besmettelijk' is. Met name in de moderne westerse kapitalistische samenleving wordt TMS vaak door middel van het normaal sociaal-cultureel geaccepteerde gedrag overgedragen op de volgende generaties. Dat dit kan gebeuren komt doordat deze moderne westerse kapitalistische cultuur in zichzelf sterk gespleten is. Enerzijds worden opgroeiende kinderen in deze gespleten cultuur opgevoed met morele principes welke hun oorsprong vinden in de Joods-Christelijke tradities met hun sterke humanitaire inslag. Deze principes zijn zo sterk in de cultuur verweven dat men welhaast niet anders binnen deze cultuur kan functioneren dan door middel van het accepteren en uitdragen van deze principes. Anderzijds worden opgroeiende kinderen in deze gespleten cultuur opgevoed in een wereld waarin men voortdurend geconfronteerd wordt met mensen, die er merkbaar een dubbele morele standaard op na houden. Deze dubbele morele standaard van mensen in de moderne westerse kapitalistische samenleving wordt zo goed als dagelijks zichtbaar gemaakt voor de opgroeiende generatie door middel van nieuws waarin 
bijvoorbeeld bericht wordt over corruptie-schandalen, fraude, sex-schandalen en overdreven zelf-verrijking. Kort gezegd komt de gespletenheid van een dergelijke cultuur aan het licht doordat men steeds opnieuw er blijk van geeft economische belangen (op individueel-, bedrijfs- en op staats nivo) meer waarde toe te kennen dan de morele principes welke in eerste instantie aan de opgroeiende kinderen werden aangeleerd. Het is begrijpelijk dat, met name sinds de niet te stuiten opmars van de media, TMS in de moderne westerse kapitalistische samenleving een enorme vlucht heeft genomen en zich diep in de samenleving heeft kunnen nestelen. 

Dit alles is een ernstig probleem voor de samenleving. Het is immers nog maar de vraag of een samenleving met een dergelijke innerlijke gespletenheid in staat is de juiste houding aan te nemen teneinde het voortbestaan van die samenleving te garanderen. Zeker is het dat in een dergelijke gespleten cultuur de mensen moreel verzwakt zijn en makkelijk manipuleerbaar. Zeker is het ook dat velen binnen een dergelijke cultuur makkelijk te verleiden zijn belangrijke morele overwegingen 'over het hoofd te zien' teneinde hun persoonlijke belangen te dienen. Velen zullen bijvoorbeeld doen wat hun werkgever verlangt met het oog op de eigen inkomsten, ook al zijn zij het er niet mee eens wat zij moeten doen. Zeker is het dat er onderzoeksburo's zullen zijn welke, met het oog op eigen inkomsten, onderzoeksresultaten zullen 'aanpassen' om de opdrachtgever te plezieren. Zeker is het ook dat er nog veel meer van dergelijke voorbeelden van de gevolgen van TMS voor de samenleving te vinden zijn. Wie oplettend het dagelijks nieuws volgt kan dagelijks dergelijke voorbeelden waarnemen. 
Duidelijk mag zijn dat een samenleving waarin vele patiënten rondlopen die lijden aan TMS, evenals de patiënten persoonlijk, op essentiële wijze de greep op zichzelf zal kwijtraken en daarmee haar overlevingskansen drastisch beperkt. 

Andere gevolgen voor de samenleving met veel TMS-patiënten zijn bijvoorbeeld een enorme hoeveelheid rechtszaken, grote kosten voor het opvangen van mensen die niet goed kunnen functioneren in door TMS gedomineerde omgeving en een terugvallen van de samenleving naar 'het recht van de sterkste', wat tegenwoordig 'het recht van de rijkste' lijkt te zijn geworden. Ook zou men kunnen vrezen voor een confrontatie met andere culturen waarin TMS niet goed wortel heeft kunnen schieten. Laten we hopen dat het niet zover komt en laten we werken om dat te voorkomen/ Laat ons TMS herkennen als sociaal-culturele ziekte en de samenleving ervan bevrijden 

Zie vervolg...
(bron: hbboek.nl/jos van der sterre)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel...

Immuniteit voor TMS: 
Er bestaan mensen die immuun blijken te zijn voor het Twisted Mind Syndrome. 
Deze mensen bezitten een innerlijke constitutie waarbinnen geen ruimte blijkt te bestaan om TMS te laten ontwikkelen. Dit lijkt uiteraard een zegening voor deze personen, maar doordat TMS zo dominant aanwezig is in de cultuur waarbinnen zij moeten kunnen functioneren hebben deze mensen vaak ook ernstig te lijden onder de gevolgen van TMS. Deze mensen hebben vaak de grootste moeite te kunnen blijven functioneren binnen hun maatschappij. Het lukt hen immers niet om tegenstrijdig te handelen aan hun moraal en geweten. 
Dit leidt tot grote problemen in hun sociale omgeving. Deze mensen zijn gedwongen om steeds in conflict te komen met hun omgeving omdat zij de neiging hebben om de anderen te wijzen op de discrepantie tussen de moraal welke men verkondigt en de handelingen die men doet. Als men deze conflicten wil vermijden, is men gedwongen zeer vaak te zwijgen en 'het' maar weer te laten passeren. Deze mensen worden niet serieus genomen in hun samenleving en verliezen hun banen en hun sociale contacten. Vaak worden deze immunen voor TMS gediagnostiseerd op een of andere 'psychische' afwijking en zijn voor de rest van hun leven afhankelijk van de hulp van anderen in de 
samenleving welke meestal niet geboden wordt of ten gevolge van de foute diagnose volledig fout behandeld. In de moderne westerse kapitalistische samenleving zijn een aantal zeer fraai klinkende 'ziektes' en 'afwijkingen' beschreven welke hiervoor gebruikt worden. Te denken valt aan ziektes en afwijkingen als Borderliner, Asperger en ADHD. Zelfs een hoge intelligentie of hoogbegaafdheid wordt gebruikt om sterke moraliteit en rechtvaardigheidsgevoel te kunnen plaatsen als een persoonlijke afwijking. 
In vele gevallen dat een van de hiervoor genoemde afwijkingen gediagnostiseerd worden is er in het geheel niets mis met de 'patiënt', maar is er slechts sprake van een TMS-vrije persoon welke niet goed kan functioneren in een samenleving waarin moreel inconsequent gedrag de norm is geworden. De TMS-besmette samenleving heeft er dan behoefte aan dit als afwijking te betitelen teneinde niet zelf 'door de mand te vallen'. 
TMS-immunen welke er niet het zwijgen toe doen en nooit voor een of andere afwijking zijn gediagnostiseerd worden afgeschilderd als eigenwijs, onaangepast, egoïstisch, 'doorgeschoten in diens principes', recalcitrant en rebels. 

Wat de laatste jaren nieuw is (of lijkt te zijn) is dat er steeds meer bewegingen zijn van groepen TMS-vrijen welke in meer of minder georganiseerd verband trachten de samenleving te wijzen op de gevolgen van de koers welke de samenleving volgt. Uiteraard worden deze groepen door de samenleving met argusogen en met onbegrip bekeken. De meeste van deze groepen vallen in de 'vergaarbak' welke tegenwoordig 'anti-globalisten' wordt genoemd en deze groepen genieten de bijzonder wantrouwige aandacht van de diverse overheden. 

Genezen van TMS: 
Als het Twisted Mind syndrome zich eenmaal heeft gevestigd in een persoon laat het zich zeer moeilijk genezen. Hiervoor zijn twee redenen aan te wijzen. In de eerste plaats is het voor de patiënt zelf enorm moeilijk te leren accepteren dat hij ten prooi is gevallen aan gedrag welke in de westerse Joods-Christelijke en humanistische cultuur als minderwaardig gedrag wordt gezien. Als een patiënt toegeeft aan TMS te lijden geeft de patiënt meteen ook toe dat hij in meerder of mindere mate 'oneerlijk' en 'inconsequent' is. In de tweede plaats zullen de grote sturende krachten in de maatschappij (het kapitalistische gedachtengoed) als geheel het bestaan van TMS willen ontkennen om hun winstbelangen veilig te stellen. 
Uiteraard is het niet onmogelijk dat een TMS patiënt geneest van deze aandoening maar het komt niet vaak voor. Gezien de hiervoor genoemde redenen zal genezing van TMS een langdurig sociaal-cultureel proces moeten zijn waarbij er de bijzondere nadruk op wordt gelegd om de toekomstige generaties TMS-vrij te laten opgroeien. Helaas is dat nu juist een bijzonder moeilijke opgave voor de vele TMS patiënten. 
We zullen juist diegenen in de samenleving nodig hebben welke TMS-vrij zijn en momenteel als afwijkend bestempeld worden om een begin te maken met het bestrijden van TMS. Wij hebben juist hen nodig omdat zij wel consequenties trekken uit moraal en geweten en zij dus daardoor juist datgene vertegenwoordigen of zijn wat nodig is om TMS te kunnen bestrijden van binnen de moderne westerse kapitalistische cultuur. We kunnen uiteraard ook gebruik maken van de genezende invloeden welke we zouden kunnen vinden in (meer) TMS-vrije culturen zoals bijvoorbeeld het Boeddhisme. 


Vooralsnog is het aan de intelligente denkers in de mondiale samenleving om het Twisted Mind Syndrome te herkennen en te erkennen en de gevaren van deze sociaal-culturele vervorming van de moraal en het geweten te duiden. 

Einde artikel
(bron: hbboek.nl/jos van der sterre)

----------

